

Introducing Vieux: Framework-agnostic, forward-thinking UI architecture - dashersw
https://github.com/vieuxio/vieux

======
acemarke
I've seen this posted a couple times. I still can't tell if it's serious or a
parody.

------
trkaky
it's indeed serious

